# post amogus



## 1B51004 (Feb 24, 2021)

title. may or may not rate.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim -- Denial/anger (Feb 24, 2021)

FUCK YOU GBATEMP WAS THE ONE PLACE WHERE I COULD BE SAFE FROM AMOGUS


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

Hate That Game!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Hate That Game!


Same


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

boring debian wallpaper go do something useful


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 248516 boring debian wallpaper go do something useful


FUCKKKK IM SEEING AMONG US SHAPES IN THAT

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

god I swear I'm slowly going insane


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

what 


Scott_pilgrim said:


> FUCKKKK IM SEEING AMONG US SHAPES IN THAT
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> god I swear I'm slowly going insane


among us shapes i see lines


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim -- a... strange form of bargaining (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> what
> 
> among us shapes i see lines


I think I need to take a break from the internet


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> what
> 
> among us shapes i see lines


The big arches. Look like the top of the astronauts.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 248550


GET OUT OF MY HEAD GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD GET OUT OF MY HEAD


charlie and lola


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> charlie and lola


charlie and lola


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

CPG said:


> charlie and lola


charlie and lola


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> charlie and lola


charlie and lola


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 25, 2021)

CPG said:


> charlie and lola


Charlie and Lola


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 25, 2021)

Look at your thumb. It has become a part of you.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 25, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Look at your thumb. It has become a part of you.


Nnnnooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Look at your thumb. It has become a part of you.


AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH




 
you fool, they've been among us all along!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CPG said:


> View attachment 248550


8/10. completly forgot that show but nice anyways.


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 25, 2021)

This is where the whole idea for the character design came from!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 25, 2021)

tfocosta said:


> This is where the whole idea for the character design came from!
> 
> View attachment 248583


I remember the power rangers! Pink was my favorite.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

this one comes courtesy of my math class
edit: better comparison


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim -- an alternate form depression (Feb 25, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 248646 View attachment 248645


I hope you burn in hell


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hope you burn in hell


luv u too b8by <3


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 26, 2021)

that toenail makes me want to end myself more than the fact that it is amogus


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 27, 2021)

y=-.001x^{6}+5

(x^2 / 14) + (y^2 / 4) = 1

Desmos | Graphing Calculator


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> y=-.001x^{6}+5
> 
> (x^2 / 14) + (y^2 / 4) = 1
> 
> Desmos | Graphing Calculator


alright gotta admit, thats pretty impressive.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Finally, my kinda thread


 


 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Finally, my kinda thread
> View attachment 249107
> View attachment 249106
> View attachment 249108
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


judging from his reaction, this thread has turned from "haha funi amoguss" to "torturing @Scott_pilgrim with images slight made to look like the crewmate from among us until he loses his sanity"
*...do it more*
don't really want to double post, so i'll wait until i see someone elses to post my final two.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 249116


tol crewmaets


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 27, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> tol crewmaets


1 of dem is de imposter doe


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

And finally... one for a very dear @Scott_pilgrim and *one that'll ruin him forever


 *


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 27, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> *View attachment 249120 *


LES GOOOOO


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim -- Acceptance and a promise (Feb 28, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 249119
> And finally... one for a very dear @Scott_pilgrim and *one that'll ruin him forever
> View attachment 249120 *


If I ever meet you irl I will hit you directly in the balls with a baseball bat


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> If I ever meet you irl I will hit you directly in the balls with a baseball bat


i'll be watching kekw


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 28, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim rn


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

I can't fucking escape it, tried reading a book and the fucking capital A looked like among us


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## IC_ (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't search for lego piece 26047.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

CPG said:


> i'll be watching kekw


Lets hope i get a random crit


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lets hope i get a random crit


amogus


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 4, 2021)

PipeWarp said:


> amogus


post


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 4, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Don't search for lego piece 26047.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

tfocosta said:


> View attachment 249902


*muffled screaming*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 4, 2021)

BODY REPORTED!!


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


>



*screaming*


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## tfocosta (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 11, 2021)

just when i think this thread is dead, you guys manage to surprise me. In a bad way, of course.
also


tfocosta said:


> View attachment 251167


great nOW I REGRET STARTING THIS
WHY
YOU'VE RUINED TRASH CANS FOR ME
OR WHATEVER THEY ARE
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 11, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> just when i think this thread is dead, you guys manage to surprise me. In a bad way, of course.
> also
> 
> great nOW I REGRET STARTING THIS
> ...



Oops! You were the one who started this thread in the first place!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Luke94 (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251134


Is that Nicholas Cage?


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 11, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Is that Nicholas Cage?



Yes, it is Nicolas Cage!


----------



## DBlaze (Mar 11, 2021)

_____
|  __  |
| [__] |
|        |
|_|  |_|

i don't have a numpad so i can't fix it


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you @Kingy


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## tfocosta (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 11, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 251175


when the luke skywalker is jedi!!!


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 11, 2021)

WHEN THE MAJOR TECH COMPANY IS SUS :flushed: :flushed: :flushed:


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250225


That's just cursed.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 16, 2021)

ඞ


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 16, 2021)

WHEN THE IMPOSTER VIOLATES THE GENEVA CONVENTIONS!!!! SUSSY!!!!!
also fun fact:
Furthermore, you can violate the Outer Space Treaty clarifying Agreement On The Rescue of Astronauts (all possible steps must be take to rescue astronauts in distress) in Among Us. pic.twitter.com/LpBHD1EuA8— Can You Violate The Geneva Conventions? (@ViolateGeneva) September 26, 2020


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 252292 View attachment 252295


Reminds me of these:


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Mar 26, 2021)

look in the american declaration of independence, specifically for "among us".


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

[]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


>



Oh great, an anti-Semitic video


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Oh great, an anti-Semitic video


Edited the post, better?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Edited the post, better?


I just found it funny that anti-Semitic among us videos are a thing


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I just found it funny that anti-Semitic among us videos are a thing


No one can escape it


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Apr 10, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 257426


Agomus


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2021)

GiraffeMan said:


> Agomus


AlluvUs


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 10, 2021)

I hate this, I hope we soon snap back to an alternate reality where this post was never created...


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 11, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I hate this, I hope we soon snap back to an alternate reality where this post was never created...


I'm sorry?


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I'm sorry?
> View attachment 257557


amazingly I hope no one gets used


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 11, 2021)

amogus


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 11, 2021)

among polly


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2021)

https://opengameart.org/content/red-man


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

thiS post has no hidden message, Unlike Some others


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 13, 2021)

You guys like my sleeping bag?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 13, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> You guys like my sleeping bag?
> View attachment 258051


That’s beautiful. Looks more like a walking bag, though. Lol


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> You guys like my sleeping bag?
> View attachment 258051


MY FRIEND SENT ME THAT SAME IMAGE
ARE YOU MY FRIEND???
WHO ARE YOU???


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> MY FRIEND SENT ME THAT SAME IMAGE
> ARE YOU MY FRIEND???
> WHO ARE YOU???


Top 10 Anime Mysteries.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

(moved to meme box)


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ThiS post has no hidden message, Unlike Some others


TSUS


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> TSUS


The Last Of Sus


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)

For context:


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2021)

Pokémon #591


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 3, 2021)

Pokémon 590


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 3, 2021)

Pokémon 589


----------



## banjo2 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Kris1 (May 4, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> title. may or may not rate.
> View attachment 248464


AMOGUS AMOGU SMAOGUSMOAUGSAMSOUGAMOGUS AMOGUS THE FUNNY GAME ABOUT THE IMPOSTER AMOGUS FUNNY FUNNY AMONG SUS AMONG SUS AMOGUS!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)

youll find it eventually


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 261563
> youll find it eventually


----------



## 1B51004 (May 10, 2021)

it feels good to be back. and it feels good to light the world on fire
this one at first felt good, but when i started to do it it fell apart. it you squint hard enough, maybe
improve if you want to


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 262416
> it feels good to be back. and it feels good to light the world on fire
> this one at first felt good, but when i started to do it it fell apart. it you squint hard enough, maybe
> improve if you want to


@Mama Looigi


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Mama Looigi


INA WOOOOOOO
ALSO THIS MEME IS SO UNFUNNY IT HURTS GOD HELP ME


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> INA WOOOOOOO
> ALSO THIS MEME IS SO UNFUNNY IT HURTS GOD HELP ME


do you feel it too? the pain of amogus?
what started out as an 'ina'cent little game turned into a worldwide disaster
when will it be until we realize...
*we were the amogus that's been plauging our world for so long?*


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 14, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 16, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 262936



Is that an actual rom hack I can play?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 16, 2021)

727


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 18, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Is that an actual rom hack I can play?


Sadly no but there is this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

watching some old ytps and i saw this(the ytp for those of you wondering)


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 7, 2021)

just when i think this thread is dead
JUST WHEN I THINK THIS THREAD IS DEAD


----------



## antiNT (Jun 7, 2021)

When the impos


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Jun 10, 2021)

I hate this so much...


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Jun 11, 2021)

How have I not seen this thread... FINALLY, FELLOW HUMANS AFFLICTED WITH THIS DISEASE! I no longer feel alone.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 16, 2021)

sony vegas pro 13


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 12, 2021)

https://themeplaza.art/item/37701


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 17, 2021)

Please give me your thoughts


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Please give me your thoughts



i hope you burn in hell


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i hope you burn in hell



wow that's not even the first time you've said that in this thread


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> https://themeplaza.art/item/37701



amogus? More like toenail


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jul 22, 2021)

https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...rial-is-here-play-among-us-for-a-limited-time


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 22, 2021)

real mogus


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...rial-is-here-play-among-us-for-a-limited-time


Why isn't this on the front page? These guys need to step up their game.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 22, 2021)

words cannot describe how much i hate this thread


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> words cannot describe how much i hate this thread


But numbers can. 

3/amogus


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> words cannot describe how much i hate this thread


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 22, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim
you're welcome to use that quote wherever you want
im not joking though. i regret this thread


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> @Scott_pilgrim
> you're welcome to use that quote wherever you want
> im not joking though. i regret this thread


you can ask a mod to lock it


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you can ask a mod to lock it


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you can ask a mod to lock it


nah
i joke (kinda), but whenever i think this thread is dead, it keeps coming back. it like a zombie in a bad PG-13 movie
just when you think it's dead OH LOOK AT THAT ITS ALIVE


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2021)

Found this in a furniture store a while ago. 






You're not fooling me, "rocket". You sus AF.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 16, 2021)

an edited image of talking carl


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 8, 2021)

This was my 1000th liked video


----------



## KimKong (Sep 8, 2021)

https://lumpytouch.itch.io/super-impostor-bros


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 10, 2021)

wearing glasses is VR  amogus


----------



## AFckinDisastr (Sep 14, 2021)

sus


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 14, 2021)

deoxsus


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 19, 2021)

Can someone please lock this thread?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Can someone please lock this thread?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2021)

I know it's outdated but hey, it's a shiny


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Oct 16, 2021)

amogusus


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## AmogusSus (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Mythical (Nov 13, 2021)

amogus


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## IS1982 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## IS1982 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)

I haven't even played the heckin game but I assume that's what a dead one looks like





PS turns out the lowcostcosplay guy is THICC


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 2, 2022)

what a horrible day to have eyes...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)

Yoinked from everybody's favourite catboy


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

lowcostcosplay saving the day yet again


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## IS1982 (Oct 18, 2022)

Banner ad.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 19, 2022)

https://crowdin.com/project/dsi-guide


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 19, 2022)

I think you had the wrong thing in your clipboard lol


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> lowcostcosplay saving the day yet again
> View attachment 314513


U want to die after that


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> U want to die after that


No u


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> No u


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 332783


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 332785


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 20, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I think you had the wrong thing in your clipboard lol


whoops, i thought this was ctrl v game


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2022)

GETOUTOFMYHEADGETOUTOFMYHEAD


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 30, 2022)




----------

